

Ask HN: I/O Ventures? - JCThoughtscream

Out of curiosity, does anybody know what happened with I/O Ventures? Their program was supposed to kick off at the beginning of this month, but my last correspondence with them indicated that they had postponed it due to a high influx of applications. I haven't heard from them since.
======
bragiel
Hey... this is Paul from the i/o team. We're still getting through all the
applications. :) We shooting for mid april to have people in the door. So
please hang in there.

~~~
lhuang
Hi Paul, I heard about i/o after the deadline. Are you still accepting
applications?

~~~
bragiel
yea we're still squeezing people in. apply away.

------
benologist
I was lucky enough to meet with one of I/Os mentors this last week ... I have
to say there is a really cool bunch of guys on their mentor list.

Although I was a little disappointed I/O didn't get back to me after he
emailed on my behalf. :(

~~~
bragiel
3 out of us 4 partners have been traveling the past 2 weeks. If you tell me
who intro'd you and to which partner I can make sure one of us follows up. If
its me... I'm still plowing through hundreds of emails and just haven't caught
up yet. :)

~~~
benologist
Heh thanks for getting back to me. It's actually really bad timing since I
just got home _from_ San Francisco, but Jameson likes what I'm building at
<http://www.swfstats.com>. He emailed you on the 10th. :)

